

Microsoft visits links you send in Skype - hkdobrev
https://defuse.ca/microsoft-reads-your-skype-messages.htm

======
bskap
This is from last May. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5704574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5704574)
for discussion.

